# The Outbackers.com "cult"



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Happened to be surfin' the web and went to RVNet. As you might expect there are a lot of newbies there (like myself) who are looking for advice on which TT to buy. Well as I recall in one of these discussions someone asked about the Outback TT. There were several replies one of which referred the person to this site. Another responder said he thought people who owned Outbacks were part of a cult!!!!

ROFLMAO!!!!!! If this website is a cult, I should have joined years ago and started having fun!!!! That just struck me as sooooo funny.

Rayman

06 Tundra
23RS Outback
Cult Newbie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Rayman said:


> Happened to be surfin' the web and went to RVNet. As you might expect there are a lot of newbies there (like myself) who are looking for advice on which TT to buy. Well as I recall in one of these discussions someone asked about the Outback TT. There were several replies one of which referred the person to this site. Another responder said he thought people who owned Outbacks were part of a cult!!!!
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!!!! If this website is a cult, I should have joined years ago and started having fun!!!! That just struck me as sooooo funny.
> 
> ...


I know this was mentioned by someone else, so I don't want to steal the idea, but wouldn't be a hoot to start the tradition of passing out little cups of koolaid (or whatever) at the end of every "official" rally.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know what our secret handshake is??


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

It is forbidden to share as public knowledge. It is only used in the most secret of rituals.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Searching the site for "cult" returns three pages of stuff.......hmmmm......maybe they are on to something...???


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Rayman, you didn't recognize me on the Dark Side. I was just having some fun stemming from a recent thread on here regarding an EBay ad. See what happens when you play the Outbackers anthem backwards.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

glennsteers said:


> Does anyone know what our secret handshake is??
> [snapback]81060[/snapback]​


The secret handshake is done with the left hand, paying homage to the reversed Black tank handles on all Outbacks. It must be also be done on a conveyor belt that is syched to move only as fast as you are moving.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Rayman,

Welcome to the Cult.........

You need to shave your head, leaving one long pigtail, give up all of your worldly items except for your tow vehicle, the Outback, a BBQ grill, and beer.

Oh you also have flower sales at the airport on Thursdays!!!

Have fun.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Rayman,
> 
> Welcome to the Cult.........
> 
> ...


Gary
You also have to wear smiley face boxers also
















Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> You need to shave your head, leaving one long pigtail


Head's already shaved but I'm not growing a pigtail.

Mike


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Yeah, right! It's not like we sold everything to buy campers and go off and live together in the woods, right?

WAIT!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

When do I get my secret decoder ring?


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Try not to make fun of any religions on this Forum.

Legitimate or not, they have a right to believe how they want to believe.

Anyway, they may burn our embassy down.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You mean we're not a cult?









Guess I'll have to go back to a pop up


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> Try not to make fun of any religions on this Forum.
> 
> Legitimate or not, they have a right to believe how they want to believe.
> 
> ...


Didn't know we (Outbackers) had an embassy.

But if you want something religious burned,







We've, (Alabama), got some people







who have a fondness for burning churches. You can have them if you promise to keep them.









Dreamtimers


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> When do I get my secret decoder ring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't get yours yet? Mine came in the box with the lug-nut CD (but they did forget the cracker-jax)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> [The secret handshake is done with the left hand, paying homage to the reversed Black tank handles on all Outbacks. It must be also be done on a conveyor belt that is syched to move only as fast as you are moving.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]81087[/snapback]​


Glenn - if that conveyor belt isn't moving in the opposite direction of the human - its a dead give away that the individual is an imposter!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> GlenninTexas said:
> 
> 
> > [The secret handshake is done with the left hand, paying homage to the reversed Black tank handles on all Outbacks. It must be also be done on a conveyor belt that is syched to move only as fast as you are moving.
> ...


Every new member has to be confused as all get out about this conveyor belt thing. Let me dig up the thread for the newbies, it might be helpful to understand our sense of humor vs serious side.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> [Every new member has to be confused as all get out about this conveyor belt thing. Let me dig up the thread for the newbies, it might be helpful to understand our sense of humor vs serious side.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]81234[/snapback]​


That's a great idea, Bill. But do you really thing "our sense of humor" can be understood?


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

[snapback]81233[/snapback]​[/quote]

Every new member has to be confused as all get out about this conveyor belt thing. Let me dig up the thread for the newbies, it might be helpful to understand our sense of humor vs serious side.

Bill.
[snapback]81234[/snapback]​[/quote]

Oh no! Please don't, Bill!!

I wasted a week of my life trying to prove my point on that one!









-Matt


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> That's a great idea, Bill. But do you really thing "our sense of humor" can be understood?
> [snapback]81240[/snapback]​


Absolutely not until your a true Outbacker, you've experienced the mislabeled tanks, doors that stick if you put too much pressure on the stabilizers, have winterized at least once, know what low points are, OK I didn't know much of this and I've only owned our OB for 10 months, this website will teach you everything you need to know about any Outback.

Hereis the thread with all the treadmill talk.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Absolutely not until your a true Outbacker, you've experienced the mislabeled tanks, doors that stick if you put too much pressure on the stabilizers, have winterized at least once, know what low points are, .....
> [snapback]81246[/snapback]​


My general state of confusion has now been explained









I feel so much better now. Thx


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Glad to have you back Wolfie









Even though "Puff" hasn't been out yet you know about the mislabeled tanks, you know about the doors sticking, you know about low points. Your only fault is buying an already winterized TT and not being able to take it out for it's maiden voyage. Spring will come, and then summer and fall and again the dreaded Winter









You have to be an official Outbacker, you had an entire post where is Wolfie sunny

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Glad to have you back Wolfie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bill. I guess if a "Senior Member" says so, it must be true. Hey - that's how it works in the corporate world and we're 10x .... well, we're just BETTER... than them!!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

That's a good point to make,

those of us that know how good an outbacks potential is, means we are part of an intelligence cult.

Those would wouldn't buy one because they think we all belong to a cult does not have the intelligence to own an outback.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*We are not a cult! We are not a cult! We are not a cult!

* Will somebody pass the koolaid???


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Good one 7heaven

Still LOL

Thor


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > When do I get my secret decoder ring?
> ...


I didn't get the lug nut video either. Now I really feel left out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > nascarcamper said:
> ...


You can have ours - REALLY!


----------

